# best pre wax cleaner



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

car doesnt need polishing but want the best cleaner possible:thumb:


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

I like the Serious Performance paint cleanser. Also use Dodo Juice Lime Prime (usually by machine).


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Dodo juice Lime Prime & Lime prime Lite is pretty good, i also like Jeffs Prime if using there sealent kit.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I would say LP/L or even Carlack NSC are all goodies.


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

will be using by hand anyone tried swissvax paint cleaner...the mild standard one????


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

SP paint cleanser for me - very cheap and very underrated imo


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lime Prime is very good. I like it lots, although may be pointed out that it works best worked by machine. I thought the megs step 1 was actually pretty decent IMHO and the bottle is pretty big.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah, Serious Performance Paint Cleanser :thumb:
... not that I don't like Dodo Juice Lime Prime/Lite, which I do, but for hands down cleansing power it's Serious Performance Paint Cleanser for me.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Carlack for me... or even SRP


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Another vote for SP paint cleanser. :thumb:

Alternatives that have worked well for me are Sonus Paintwork Cleanser and Poorboy's Professional Polish.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

RaceGlaze paint cleaner for me:thumb:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Just dug out my Carlack 68 as a prep to trying SN and have to say it does a great job, almost forgot about it at the back of the cupboard but it's out front now.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

For me it's a choice between Lime Prime/lite, R222 Paint Cleanser or Carlack


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

RedCloudMC said:


> For me it's a choice between Lime Prime/lite, R222 Paint Cleanser or Carlack


Does R222 fill in scratches? I used Carlack but couldn't see much it added to my already clean but lightly swirled paint. Now looking for something filling and cleaning without much effort and abrasion.


----------



## subdialler (Feb 13, 2009)

Big fan of Lime Prime Lite and just recently purchased some #840 Sapphire by Collinite.

Thought I'd give it a whirl beneath Collinite #915 wax and I can only say the results are impressive!!


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

subdialler said:


> Big fan of Lime Prime Lite and just recently purchased some #840 Sapphire by Collinite.
> 
> Thought I'd give it a whirl beneath Collinite #915 wax and I can only say the results are impressive!!


#840 is not recommended for dark colors. Is it too much abrasive, does it tend to mar?

Now, I have 73SS as a pre-Collinite cleaner. Same thing wasn't said for 73SS Paste Sapphire but I still have a little hesitation to use it.


----------



## subdialler (Feb 13, 2009)

It's wipe on wipe off, pretty much and I didn't feel it as being abrasive. Regarding dark coloured cars, personally, I can't see what difference it makes if you're using it on a vehicle with a clear coat, ie the clear coat covers the colour coat, and if it's fully removed, surely you wouldn't see a trace anyway??

After using, I checked my panels with the Brinkmann and no problems.

It is my understanding it shouldn't be used on 'Newly painted' clear coats.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I will put in a vote for Lusso Revitalising Creme. I just got finished using it for the first time over the weekend and it produced absolutely stunning results on my black Saab. Very easy to use, and very little is needed for a whole car and it adds a bit of depth to the paint as a bonus.


----------



## k1+ (Oct 3, 2009)

AG SRP by hand or machine or Soft99 MC..


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Kokopelli said:


> Does R222 fill in scratches? I used Carlack but couldn't see much it added to my already clean but lightly swirled paint. Now looking for something filling and cleaning without much effort and abrasion.


If you want something with fillers I would suggest SRP or a glaze like Poorboys Black Hole/White Diamond depending on colour of car.

Most cleaners will do just that...cleanse the paint...so will not leave fillers behind.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

On the bottle descriptions most cleaners use terms like "glazing oils", "adds that missing ingredients to the paint", "makes scratches invisible" etc. I guess most of the time it addresses fillers, oils at least. Maybe some of them leave oils that a sealant would struggle to bond. But what these descriptions causing is total confusion.

SRP is well rated, and I would like to use it sometime but if R222 Cleaner is as easy to use as it is said and if also it fills in the scratches as implied I would like to have it in the first place, at least for wax routes.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Lime Prime for me


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

daz4311 said:


> will be using by hand anyone tried swissvax paint cleaner...the mild standard one????


It's a very effective cleanser that feeds the paint, it is rich in oils and when removing you will find it can need a fair amount of light buffing to remove these, but anything you miss is removed once you go to wax.


----------



## airsafari87 (Aug 13, 2008)

If doing it by hand then HD Cleanse, closely followed by Raceglaze.

Lime Prime & Lime Prime Lite both give fantastic results if used with a machine and if you have one they'd be the one's I'd choose but I personally can't get away with them by hand.


----------

